# Christmas season is upon us



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Workers hung festive streamers from the concrete electric poles in the Barangay yesterday. While taking out the trash for collection this morning I heard I'm dreaming of a white Christmas playing from a distant neighbors house.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

well its the 1st of September this is when the wife and her Sister start changing curtains and moving furniture around to have somewhere to put the many Father Christmases they have bought since last year ! and I kid you not ! went out one weekend and bought 2 christmas trees and 5 Father christmas ornaments ! and in January it will be back to collecting Tupperware and in April plants for the house and gardens !


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

*Bah Humbug!*

I am not a fan of Xmas, especially the music.

While they do go overboard with the decorations and the music, at least it does not come off as such a commercial extravaganza as it can back home.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have not seen any decorations here in Boracay yet... but the music is on! We went to CitiMall today and my wife is already tired of me singing along (I am not a fan, just figured what the hell ha ha)


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Last Xmas a *3yo* named* Carol*
opened a window, when *Carol* singers came and sung, and shouted:
-SHUT UP!

Her mother is "good" at teaching the daughter manners by own actions  

Concerning Christmases in general I don't bother about it, if no small children to celebrate with, except I want to see the movie again about the piglet, who think he is a dog 
But in Phils I suppouse I will give something to eat to poor families.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Reading this makes me long for the Philippines (UK here). 

I spent my first Christmas (2018) there with my GF and seeing everything kick off on Sep 1st complete with Eurovsion-style renditions of "Hark! the Herald Angels Sing" (complete with questionable vocals) blasting out in the grocery stores at max volume was something else! 

Who knows when borders will reopen, I dont blame them for banning tourists as there is a risk they could flood the country with C19 but still, I check every month for an update on the status.

Enjoy it there!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey joe,

Didn't you hear there is no christmas this year with gift. santa and all his helpers caught the virus. Hope he gets better soon. I wanted a gift ticket to the Philippines by Xmas.

art


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> Workers hung festive streamers from the concrete electric poles in the Barangay yesterday. While taking out the trash for collection this morning I heard I'm dreaming of a white Christmas playing from a distant neighbors house.


bah humbug, lol. The ber months have begun.


----------

